
The new ink masters: China makes its mark on the world of tattoos - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/books-and-arts/2020/08/29/china-makes-its-mark-on-the-world-of-tattoos
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/W2eo6](https://archive.vn/W2eo6)

